# Cough syrup



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve had an irritating cough for ages, yesterday and the day before it was very noticeable, I was coughing for ages.
While out shopping yesterday I went to the chemist for his advice as I remembered 2 years ago he sold me something that cleared the cough in no time. 
Here is the English equivalent to my Phytohustil that's made from Marshmallow root extract-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-He...=marshmallow+root+extract,drugstore,74&sr=1-4

Very good stuff, I have coughed only one today.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan but I guess we all have favourite remedies. My wifes is Galloways and thats what I am given. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If it works Ray then no need to change. I used to have Benylin, but this is even better.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The medics all tell us not to bother with cough medicine but it is not them with the cough! Both Chris and I are coughing too. I think it is either all the dust (dried mud!) in all the crevices of the van or the cold air on our lungs when we go out  Probably a bit of both.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Cough medicines come in two types;

1. A linctus which smooths cough out by making airway a little coated with the linctus,

2. An expectorant which actually encourages coughing on the principle that once it’s coughed up it doesn’t cause further thickly irritation.

It is important not to take the wrong one thinking it will help - for obvious reasons.

As Ray said, we all have our favourites, I swear by Pholcodeine, it stops me coughing in the middle of the night, probably because it contains codeine……..

Yes, I definitely only take a 5cm3 swig…….. sometimes……


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to like tunes but Barry killed that.

Lemsip for colds ASAP, benylin for coughs, and if you cough it up get rid of it.


----------

